# How did you find a trustworthy breeder?



## W.susie (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm looking for a miniature poodle (minpoo) breeder and I've found a few sites, but I have no idea whether they are trustworthy...

Any help would be appreciated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## W.susie (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry I forgot to add that I' m in the Ontario ish area


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If you could post where you live..not exactly of course...but what country, and general area it would help. Also are you looking for a show poodle, or to do agility or obedience, maybe hiking etc. Are you looking for a certain color?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

lol, we posted at about the same time. Are you in Ontario Canada?? I am in Ontario California! lol


----------



## W.susie (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I am in Ontario,Canada


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

When I was seaching for our Standard Poodle, I visited lots of websites and contacted the breeders first via email and then if they communicated back, sometimes by telephone too. There were a few with whom I just didn't "click" - there was just something that didn't feel right. There were a couple who quickly turned me off with their tearing down of other breeders. 

The breeder I finally decided to create a relationship with was very willing to help me learn what I needed to know about researching poodles. She actually told me that it didn't matter to her if I purchased a puppy from her or not - she just wanted me to know what questions to ask and what testing to look for. 

I found everything I was looking for - puppies raised in-home, carefully chosen compatible pedigrees; a caring, approachable breeder, etc. We brought Lucy home in the fall of 2009 and since then have been having a blast with her. She's a smart and beautiful girl and I often tell her she's my "best girl" because she's so tractable and obedient. I found a great breeder and our perfect dog by doing the right research, asking questions and building a relationship that will last forever!

Good luck and let us know how your search goes!

Barb


----------



## W.susie (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you soo much I'll keep searching! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You can get excellent advice on how to find a good, ethical breeder at the Versatility in Poodles website. It offers guidance on what questions to ask a breeder, the recommended health and genetic testing and more. Good luck with your poodle search! I just know you're going to LOVE having a miniature poodle!!

Versatility In Poodles - Find A Poodle
Versatility In Poodles - Find A Poodle

I know you're in Canada, but you can take a look at the Poodle Club of America website too. You might find speaking with breeders on this side of the border helpful.

Welcome to PCA!
Welcome to PCA!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I was going to recommend that site also. It has a lot of good information about questions to ask, health tests to look for by size etc. 
I read a lot before I even started looking at websites. Then I looked at a lot of websites looking for testing, and folks that "did" with their poodles. I was also wanting a semi local breeder so we could drive to see them and their dogs in person. 

Grin I knew I had picked the right breeder when we talked on the phone and I mentioned wanting to get our puppy tested for herding instinct. The breeders response was great.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is the second thread I have seen in as many days where it is suggested the OP look on the other side of the border for a puppy. We have scads of wonderful Poodle breeders in Canada. As with the US, there are people you should stay away from, but a Canadian owned and bred bitch, Vetset Kate Winsit has done some huge and prestigious winning all over North America. It depends what you plan to do with a puppy where you should be looking. If you are looking for a sound, healthy, happy puppy, you can find that in our country. I am not trying to sell you one of my puppies, because my wait list is over a year long, (I am Plumcrazy's breeder- Thank you Barb for the kind words). There are some circumstances where looking to the States or even Europe is necessary, but in most cases, you will be able to find what you are looking for right here. Good luck in your search. If you'd like some names of mini breeders here in Canada worthy of checking out, PM me and I'd be happy to help you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't see an "geographical barriers" when it comes to learning about poodles or what constitutes a good breeder. I would be just as interested in hearing what a breeder from Canada or Europe had to say as one from the States. Should the prior poster think this American is trying to drag anyone over the border to poodle shop, rest assured that is not the case. There's a great big universe of information on poodles and breeders out there. Enjoy it all, says I! :flag::canada:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You need to list what is important to you about a breeder & what kind of dog you are looking for. From there you can start to look for a breeder that meets your criteria. My 1st Spoo came from Rescue, an adult ( so very nice), that was found running the streets. 2nd from a BYB or an "oops" family, so totally worth it. I groom both parents & know the family & Louisa is rocks the groom table. My latest edition is from a small hobby breeder & fellow competition groomer. Personality is tops on my list, outgoing, confident, rocks the grooming process, smarts.


----------

